# Photo Journals: Recipes step-by-step



## SoVerySoft (Jan 21, 2007)

I thought it would be fun to start a thread that showed some recipes we make - step by step with pictures. 

I'll start!

I made stuffed cabbage for the first time. I got the recipe from someone at work - his wife made it and he brought it in for a pot luck and it was sooooo good. Since I'd never made stuffed cabbage before, I did do some googling and saw that there were far more interesting recipes out there. But decided to go with the one he gave me.

Here's the recipe. Note the warning.



> _*WARNING: The recipe as given to me is severely lacking in seasoning. So do NOT make this without reading to the end.*_ I wonder if they left some things out of their "old family recipe" so it couldn't be duplicated?
> 
> *Stuffed Cabbage*
> 
> ...



And away we go!

View attachment 06-Cabbage.jpg

Here is what I thought was a medium cabbage. Based on the sizes at the store, it was medium. But I should have gotten small. This was too big to really fit underwater in my big pot, and I only ended up using half. So, get a SMALL cabbage. (This one was 4.5 lbs).


View attachment 08-meatmix.jpg

Here is the rice, beef (actually over a pound), egg and garlic powder. You really have to add salt. I have no idea why this recipe didn't have salt (I thought maybe the tomato juice would make it salty). It didn't. I added lots of salt every time I ate it. I can't give you an idea of how much salt to add - but add some. Yeah, I know. I'm not much help.

View attachment 08-meatmixafter.jpg

Meat mixture after mixing​
Now for the rolling...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 21, 2007)

View attachment 10-roll1.jpg

Here you see the ball of meat placed at the bottom of the cabbage leaf. 


View attachment 11-roll2.jpg

I folded in each side then began to roll it up


View attachment 12-roll3.jpg

Here it is rolled - shown upside down.


View attachment 13-roll4.jpg

Flip it over and it makes a nice neat bundle.


View attachment 14-plateofrolls.jpg

Here's a plateful. This recipe made about 15 or 16 good sized bundles (I used 1-1/3 lbs of meat, not 1 lb.)


Into the pot!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 21, 2007)

View attachment 15-potofrolls.jpg

Here they are in the bottom of the pot.


View attachment 16-potofrolls-sauce.jpg

I've added the liquid. Another recipe adjustment - I put in more tomato juice. Otherwise it would have been awfully watery if I'd added enough water to cover. Next time? I would add even more. I think that 12 oz is a mistake for the tomato juice. I used twice as much juice, and still added plenty of water.


View attachment 17-finishedonplate.jpg

Here is the finished product! As the meat cooked, it rendered fat into the sauce, and you can see the globules. Not pretty. Next day I skimmed it off the top, once it was cold. But it always looked a little weird. 


View attachment 19-finishedcut.jpg

Here it is cut open.



View attachment 22-leftovers.jpg

Leftovers in a huge container. This made 3 or 4 meals - and I still put some in the freezer.​
Bottom line, even with the issues I had with this recipe it was delicious (once I added salt). I loved the broth, or sauce, or whatever you would call it. It was like a delicious soup. When I heated the stuffed cabbages, I did it in the sauce, and then served it in a big soup bowl, cutting up the cabbage, making it like a yummy beef and cabbage soup. 

I think if I make this again with this recipe, I would just make it a soup to begin with.  

edited to add: This is one of those dishes that tastes way better the next day.


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 21, 2007)

Its so funny... growing up, I knew these as "pigs in a blanket". Still to this day, When someone says that, I think of these little guys, not mini hot dogs wrapped in pastry.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 21, 2007)

One of my favorite cooking sites is Cooking for Engineers, and they do just this. I get too excited to eat something to stop and take pictures. :happy: 

Your stuffed cabbage looks great, even if I don't eat cabbage!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 21, 2007)

I am making my Great Grandmothers stuffed cabbage recipe today. Very similar to the one shown. The differences:

1 medium onion diced and sautéed in a half of a stick of butter. 
salt and pepper in the meat filling 
The one cup rice is par-boiled not fully cooked when combined with the meat

I also add about a 1/2 of a cup of the sauce into the meat filling

I bake them in a large roasting pan. 

The sauce---- Campbell's tomato soup.. yup, both G Grand, Grand,and Mom all used tomato soup. Diluted only with 1/2 the amount of water. I never went to my Grandmothers house when there weren't cans of tomato soup, along with her own canned vegetables lining the shelves that when down the cellar stairs. 

This finished product if served with rye bread, lots of butter!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 21, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> I am making my Great Grandmothers stuffed cabbage recipe today. Very similar to the one shown. The differences:
> 
> 1 medium onion diced and sautéed in a half of a stick of butter.
> salt and pepper in the meat filling
> ...




Sounds good! Will you be using your new fancy camera to make this the "stuffed cabbage thread"??


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 21, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Sounds good! Will you be using your new fancy camera to make this the "stuffed cabbage thread"??


 

Sure but it will have to be the after cooking! Already in the oven.... one more trick is to lightly core the cabbage, fill with water, place in a bowl, add water, cover with plastic, and do the cabbage in the microwave. 

They are in the oven, for about an hour!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 21, 2007)

this thread should be the all stuffed cabbage thread!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 21, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> this thread should be the all stuffed cabbage thread!



ooooh that's purdy! And in focus! I am impressed on both counts


----------



## Brandi (Jan 22, 2007)

Another thing you can do SVS, is put some of the sauce on the bottom of a casserole dish...then the meat mixture...then more sauce, the shredded cabbage on top...and the rest of the sauce...


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

Firstly, I prep the bacon (1 pound thick sliced), slice up three onions, and 4 to 6 minced garlic cloves, and cook in the bacon grease.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

Then I peel, and slice five pounds of potatoes... with my KitchenAid mixer of course.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

Then I layer the bacon/onion mixture with the sliced potatoes in a dutch oven.











And then season on top with garlic salt, seasoned salt, steak seasoning and parsley.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

Then I prep the fire: Charcoal in a coffee can






All it takes is four sheets of newspaper and a match. *No Lighter fluid!*


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

Then I add my "secret ingredient"...


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

Then cover the dutch oven with coals.











And bake for 45 minutes. Give me some time to grill some chicken. And have another Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

At 45 minutes... I use my lidlifter and I add a pound of shredded cheese (cheddar and mozzerella)






Bake for another five mintues


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

And there you have it! (I use the cutting board, so I don't ruin the counter top)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> And there you have it! (I use the cutting board, so I don't ruin the counter top)



Holy mother of cheesy potatoes..I'm coming over right NOW..lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay, I want to eat those in some way... but I don't "do" charcoal and all that silliness, you Mountain Man! How about if I were to cook them in say.... ooooohhhh I don't know.... 

an OVEN??????????????????

Eesh.

Oh, and give me a substitute for Dr. P as well because I'm not putting that in my food. LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I want to eat those in some way... but I don't "do" charcoal and all that silliness, you Mountain Man! How about if I were to cook them in say.... ooooohhhh I don't know.... an OVEN?????????????????? Eesh.
> 
> Oh, and give me a substitute for Dr. P as well because I'm not putting that in my food. LOL



This is also my entry for the Foodee Challenge, where I posted optional directions for the oven. You could also use Sprite or 7-up.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> This is also my entry for the Foodee Challenge, where I posted optional directions for the oven. You could also use Sprite or 7-up.



Okay, that's what I'm talking about! I'll go check.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 19, 2007)

but...what does the Dr. P do for potatoes? I just can't imagine. What does it do to the taste? Can you try to splain?


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, it is a secret ingredient.  I think adds something different, so its more than just super cheesy bacon-y potatoes.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 19, 2007)

LMAO @ Holy Mother of cheesy potatoes!!!


WOW Fuzzy they look soo good! Now all this dutch oven/charcoal malarkey, is it necessary, or is it just a good excuse to play with barbecue stuff? It all looks like great fun!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 19, 2007)

WOW those look amazing. I could see me trying to make them.. Id burn the house down


----------



## Risible (Feb 19, 2007)

Guy, Fuzzy, it looks like there's plenty to share, but I don't see you inviting any of _us_ over... *pouts*


Now I'm craving cheesy-oniony-bacony potatoes flavored with bacon grease :eat1: .


----------



## James (Feb 19, 2007)

This thread is the future! 

Fuzzy - I am most impressed with that... like AnnMarie, I'd appreciate a less "outdoorsy" cooking method though!


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 19, 2007)

If there's ever any sort of Dimensions camping trip, I nominate Fuzzy as chef! Seriously Fuzzy, I'm positively drooling here. I'm not sure my dinner can compare to that! :eat1:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 19, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> If there's ever any sort of Dimensions camping trip, I nominate Fuzzy as chef! Seriously Fuzzy, I'm positively drooling here. I'm not sure my dinner can compare to that! :eat1:


 

<squeak!> Camping? How about if there is ever a Dimensions BBQ/Cookout.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, I like camping...

at the Marriott.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 19, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> <squeak!> Camping? How about if there is ever a Dimensions BBQ/Cookout.





SoVerySoft said:


> Yeah, I like camping...
> 
> at the Marriott.



I'm with you there. I am a fan of indoor plumbing... 
not to mention air conditioning and a comfy bed. lol 


Okay, a cookout is more realistic. I guess if I ever get lost in the woods by some sick twist of fate, I'll hope that Fuzzy is there to cook. lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2007)

I spend a good part of my summer camping, and I consider my outdoorsy cooking much more than a hobby, and more of a passion. If I do anymore step-by-step, I'll try to do it in the kitchen, but don't hold me to it... You haven't seen my Dutch Oven Peach Cobbler.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LMAO @ Holy Mother of cheesy potatoes!!!
> 
> 
> WOW Fuzzy they look soo good! Now all this dutch oven/charcoal malarkey, is it necessary, or is it just a good excuse to play with barbecue stuff? It all looks like great fun!!



I call it practice. I also like the fact that while I maybe sleeping out under the stars, miles and miles (and miles and miles) from civilization.. I can have my cake and eat it too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I'm with you there. I am a fan of indoor plumbing...
> not to mention air conditioning and a comfy bed. lol
> 
> 
> Okay, a cookout is more realistic. I guess if I ever get lost in the woods by some sick twist of fate, I'll hope that Fuzzy is there to cook. lol



If you do get lost in the woods, don't go snackin' off a gingerbread house.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 20, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> If there's ever any sort of Dimensions camping trip...



that sounds kinda fun!  as long as it's not too far from perks of civilization...


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 20, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> If you do get lost in the woods, don't go snackin' off a gingerbread house.



lol- talk about stale gingerbread! hee hee That witch definitely wasn't a real foodie. Foodies have standards!


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 20, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> that sounds kinda fun!  as long as it's not too far from perks of civilization...



If we ever do that, it's gotta be in the northeast where the poisonous things aren't as plentiful, and the spiders aren't as big as my face. 
I know, I'm such a pansy. (But have you seen the way Texas grows bugs?! No offense, Texas just does everything big. lol


----------



## MLadyJ (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm with SVS, my idea of camping is a hotel WITH room service!! But I will say those potatoes do look great. And SVS, I am going to make those stuffed cabbage rolls and soon! They look abolutely wonderful...:eat2:


----------



## Tina (Feb 20, 2007)

Both of these look fantastic!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 22, 2007)

MLadyJ said:


> I'm with SVS, my idea of camping is a hotel WITH room service!! But I will say those potatoes do look great. And SVS, I am going to make those stuffed cabbage rolls and soon! They look abolutely wonderful...:eat2:



They were yummy. I have some in the freezer...I should defrost 'em!

I hope you like!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 25, 2007)

Step One - Prepare the cook 







Step Two- Roux

1/2 cup flour 1/2 cup oil -over medium heat stir, and stir, and stir (sip wine as you stir)






stir and stir, sip and stir 






keep stirring - keep sipping 






this is the color I go for, estimated time 20 minutes (dark peanut butter, creole style)


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 25, 2007)

Step two and 1/2 pour more wine 

Step Three - dice, 2 bell peppers, 6 stalks celery, two shallots, one large onion, and three or more cloves of garlic 






Keep Chopping - keep sipping







remember to turn on flash (slow down on the sipping) side note: camera now smells like garlic. 







Sauté' all of the above in evoo


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 25, 2007)

Step 4 - Okra 

In an attempt to get it less... shall we say sticky, sauté' in olive oil before adding to the pot (you can use frozen, about 1 pound) 






Step 5 - 

Add Okra, and Roux to the sautéed veggies 






Step 6 - add chicken stock ( I cheat and use the big boxed Swanson's, two of them), and 1 14oz can of pureed' tomatos 

Step 7 - Pour More Wine, slice one pound of andouilli sausage, brown, drain off grease. (remember again to use the flash) add to big pot of stuff


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 25, 2007)

Step 8 - Seasonings 

Fresh ground pepper, salt (just a bit), thyme, bay leaves (two big or 4 small), and cayenne pepper 






finely chop about 1/4 cup fresh parsley 






stir everything in, and bring to a simmer over medium heat 







Simmer for about 1.5 or two hours 


Step 9- Peel and devein 1 pound of shrimp 






shed tear that wine is gone....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, been waitin'! Where'd ya go, EP??

Is this a gumbo cliffhanger??


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ok, been waitin'! Where'd ya go, EP??
> 
> Is this a gumbo cliffhanger??



lol..I was thinking the same thing...with a whole bottle of wine gone....she may be asleep


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 25, 2007)

I figured she passed out on the kitchen floor.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 25, 2007)

Hold on.... had to stir and sip some more!


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 25, 2007)

Less sipping, more posting!

lol
(hold on... I'll mind less if I sip too...)


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 25, 2007)

Ahahahahahahaha! If that aint true Cajun behavior, I don't know what is. 

And I'm waiting here too, loved your sequence on making that roux.


----------



## jamie (Feb 25, 2007)

Come on...ya tease!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 25, 2007)

Heh heh... we're a little rowdy on the Foodee Board tonight, aren't we?


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, we now know where the Evil in EvilPrincess comes from.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 25, 2007)

Step 9 1/2 - Cook your rice 







Step 10 - Add the shrimp and cook every so gently - don't want rubber shrimp! 






This is the time I also skim off any excess grease from the sausage. 

The shrimp will only take a few minutes- they are done when they curl up and turn pink..... TURN OFF THE HEAT and cover 

Step 11 - Can't forget the bread


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 25, 2007)

Step 11 - the finishing touches 

With the gumbo off the heat 

Add your file to taste, or more to thicken








a little trappy's for zip (or your favorite)










Serves: One (Princess)







I like a little file on top for garnish


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy Presentation Batman!
That's beautiful. Worth the wait!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 25, 2007)

Bravo! *clapclapclapclapclap* Yay! Encore!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 25, 2007)

Woweeeee. Anticipation...and great reward. That looks amazing. And I admire your liberal use of real butter on that bread. 

I am craving gumbo now!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 25, 2007)

<curtsy> Thank you Thank you! <hic>

I think I will need a power washer to clean the kitchen..... 


oh and I was wrong... 


Serves: About a bajillion people


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Woweeeee. Anticipation...and great reward. That looks amazing. And I admire your liberal use of real butter on that bread.
> 
> I am craving gumbo now!


 
<giggle> Yeah, I like a little bread with my butter.


----------



## jamie (Feb 25, 2007)

whew...

 


Bravo, Princess!


----------



## Tina (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful presentation, Princess! I feel like I need to smoke a cigarette, now.  

I'm not one for shrimp, but that looks good enough that I would try it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 26, 2007)

Go Princess!! *curtain calls*


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay kids. I can't top EP with her wine and tales, but here is a new soup for me. It's my first time making it, so the journaling and tasting and all was a virgin exploit!  

This is a sausage/potato soup that is bastardized off the Olive Garden Tuscana Sausage soup. You can find a real recipe here, but I did it the way I thought I'd like it more. I left out kale (yuck!) quite deliberately. I have a friend who told me about making it, and she uses hot Italian sausage - so that's something you could try.

I used: 
1.5 cups half and half 
1 lbs italian sausage (not hot or sweet, just regular)
sweet white onion
10 cups of chicken broth (I was told 10, never checked recipe... I see it's 6... that would have worked fine.)
5 medium russet potatoes
3 pieces of bacon
black pepper to taste 

View attachment P1010873.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 26, 2007)

Next up, I peeled and diced the potatoes, added them to the broth in a large soup pot. Cooked on the back burner while preparing other ingredients. 

View attachment P1010874.JPG


View attachment P1010875.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 26, 2007)

Next up I cooked 3 pieces of bacon, when pretty well cooked I sliced it all up in the pan, continued to cook and prepare the onion (diced up). Added the onion to the bacon pan, cooked it all up. 

View attachment P1010876.JPG


View attachment P1010878.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 26, 2007)

Next I had to squeeze the sausage out of the casings. Squeezing doesn't really work, so I sliced the casing and pulled it off. MUCH better method, glad I solved that problem. 

Added the sausage to the pan, chopped it up with a spatula as I was cooking so I got a nice ground sausage, onion and bacon mixtured when all was said and done. 

View attachment P1010879.JPG


View attachment P1010881.JPG


View attachment P1010884.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 26, 2007)

Add the frying pan contents to the potatoes (they were just about cooked, but no reason it could all continue together). I left this all cooking for about 30 mins on a low boil to meld the flavors. 

View attachment P1010885.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 26, 2007)

Last step... add the half and half (they call for heavy cream I think, but I use half and half for everything). 

I put the half and half in a separate bowl, added two ladles of hot broth to it and stirred so I didn't curdle the cream. Added it back into the pot and voila! 

View attachment P1010886.JPG


View attachment P1010887.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 26, 2007)

ooooh AM! That looks great!! How did it taste??

I love the sausage...bacon...cream...oh I am so predictable.

I would use less potatoes - I always fish the potatoes out of my soup because they make me too full (since soup is usually eaten before a meal). But this soup looks like it _is_ a meal, so I would leave some in 

Thanks for coming on board with a cook-blog!


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 26, 2007)

Seriously, with all of you amazing cooks, I'm having trouble deciding which of you to move in with.
Perhaps I'll just become eccentric and rich, and invite you all to live in a big house with one amazing kitchen reality-show style. _*"One stove to rule them all..."*_ or some such jazz...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 26, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Seriously, with all of you amazing cooks, I'm having trouble deciding which of you to move in with.
> Perhaps I'll just become eccentric and rich, and invite you all to live in a big house with one amazing kitchen reality-show style. _*"One stove to rule them all..."*_ or some such jazz...



Don't pick me. My house is a mess. But I'll meet you halfway at a restaurant!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 26, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> ooooh AM! That looks great!! How did it taste??
> 
> I love the sausage...bacon...cream...oh I am so predictable.
> 
> ...



Blasphemer!!! LOL

SOUP IS A MEAL!!! Especially soups like this. I LOVE soup, it's wonderful, a meal in a bowl. 

I enjoyed this, yeah - it's quite good. I can't quite tell if I'm totally on board with the sausage. I like to be able to eat a couple of bowls, and the sausage is sort of making me not want too much more tonight. I am trying to figure out if I could make it with chicken, and then I think I'd put in corn... and well, we're at whole different soup now!! LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 26, 2007)

Yum! I might just have to make that soup very soon!


----------



## supersoup (Feb 27, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Seriously, with all of you amazing cooks, I'm having trouble deciding which of you to move in with.
> Perhaps I'll just become eccentric and rich, and invite you all to live in a big house with one amazing kitchen reality-show style. _*"One stove to rule them all..."*_ or some such jazz...



*giggling*

one stove to rule them all...!!


----------



## Tina (Feb 27, 2007)

That looks good.  I make something like it from a recipe Vickie gave me, only I do use the kale, but use much less sausage so that it's not overpowering. I adore soups, and especially this time of year. It's a comfort thing, I think.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 27, 2007)

Ohhhhh.... perfectly lovely AM, looks very tasty!


----------



## MLadyJ (Feb 27, 2007)

EP and AM those step by steps were wonderful and it put me in a soup mood...so as soon as I can get to the grocery store I am going to make BOTH..hubby will love them both. Thanks..and Thank you Randi for starting this all...


----------



## jamie (Feb 27, 2007)

This thread has been an absolute blast...one of my favorites in a really long time. I am inspired! 

I think this weekend, I will try to do one with a baked eggplant parm recipe I have...maybe. If the kitchen is not too much of a mess...that is always an issue .


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 27, 2007)

jamie said:


> This thread has been an absolute blast...one of my favorites in a really long time. I am inspired!
> 
> I think this weekend, I will try to do one with a baked eggplant parm recipe I have...maybe. If the kitchen is not too much of a mess...that is always an issue .



Only if the first picture is in a clean kitchen, with the last picture of the kitchen in a mess!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, Jamie... I only cleaned the counter next to the stove and the stove.  

Everything was all messed up again by the time I was done.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, Jamie... I only cleaned the counter next to the stove and the stove.
> 
> Everything was all messed up again by the time I was done.


 

I'm still finding spots of gumbo (but then it was probably the wine that caused that). :blink:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2007)

I totally made this for this thread and ended up submitting it for the foodee challenge..so here we go.

Ingredients:

1 lb of ground beef
1 small yellow onion
1 package taco seasoning
2 soft taco size tortillas
1 can refried beans
2 1/2-3 cups of shredded cheese
1 can cream of mushroom soup
4 oz of sour cream
Jalapeño Peppers
View attachment 15986



Brown hamburger and onion. Drain well.
View attachment 15987


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2007)

While browning hamburger meat, in separate bowl combine soup and sour cream. 

View attachment 15988


When meat is drained, add taco seasoning and can of refried beans
View attachment 15989

View attachment 15990


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2007)

Spread a layer of sour cream/soup mixture in the bottom of casserole dish

View attachment 15991


Top with tortilla

View attachment 15992


Next add 1/2 of meat mixture

View attachment 15993


Top with generous helping of cheese

View attachment 15994


Repeat layering process


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2007)

Place in oven and bake for 25-30 mins

Pre-baking
View attachment 15995


Post-baking-YUMMY
View attachment 15996


Garnish with Jalapeños-Yummy times 100 
View attachment 15997


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2007)

I was inspired by Friday's yummy looking Chili Stacks and I decided to make them too! Once I got started I decided to take step-by-step pics for this thread. 

I didn't really follow the recipe to the letter. Here goes!


View attachment chilibake01.jpg

Here are the main ingredients. I got a couple of packets of taco seasoning in case I decided to get lazy. I did use one, but used my own seasonings too. I decided to use some red pepper in the recipe, and as you can see, there is ground beef, tortillas, and an onion. That's a 2 lb block of NY Cheddar (which I used half of) and which was not the best choice. (I'll explain later.)


View attachment chilibake03.jpg

I chopped the red pepper.


View attachment chilibake04.jpg

I chopped the onion.


View attachment chilibake06.jpg

I sauted the onions till they were transluscent.


View attachment chilibake07.jpg

Then added the peppers and sauted them.
​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2007)

View attachment chilibake12.jpg

I cooked them until the onions carmelized and the peppers softened.


View attachment chilibake13.jpg

I added 1-1/2 lbs of ground beef -80/20 (20%fat). I had bought 2 lbs but I reserved 1/2 lb to cook a couple of burgers to have for dinner since the chili stacks wouldn't be cooked until the next night.


View attachment chilibake16.jpg

I browned the beef.


View attachment chilibake11.jpg

I added my spices and tomatoes: Red pepper, cumin, basil, oregano, chili powder, 1 can of crushed tomatoes and 1 can of diced tomatoes. And the packet of taco seasoning (yeah, I cheat!)

View attachment chilibake17.jpg

I added the can of diced tomatoes.
​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2007)

View attachment chilibake20.jpg

I added the can of crushed tomatoes.


View attachment chilibake21.jpg

I let it simmer, and cook down.


View attachment chilibake22.jpg

You can see it was getting thicker. It was at this point that the hamburgers I made were ready and I used some of this sauce over them to create a chili burger.


View attachment chiliburger28closeup.jpg

Said chili burger. It had melted pepperjack cheese on top too.


View attachment chilibake29.jpg

Here is the meat sauce once it had cooked down thoroughly. It took about 50 minutes of cooking to get this thick.

​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2007)

View attachment chilibake32.jpg

I put the meat sauce in a giant container (this once held the matzo ball soup from the famous Harold's deli - with the softball-sized matzo ball!) I let it cool and "bloom" overnight. And the next night I assembled and baked.


*NEXT NIGHT:*

View attachment chilibake36.jpg

Nancy helped me grate the cheese. Next time I would get a much better quality cheese. This was an inexpensive NY Cheddar. No skimping next time!


View attachment chilibake38.jpg

I'd bought the supersized tortillas and they fit almost perfectly. I had to trim them just a bit. I also put spare pieces on the edge to make sure there was complete coverage on every layer.


View attachment chilibake40.jpg

First step - I spread some meat sauce on the bottom. Then I started the layers.


View attachment chilibake41.jpg

The first layer had the tortilla, then cheese, then meat, then cheese, then another tortilla. I think I overdid the cheese  (yes, it IS possible). 

​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2007)

View attachment chilibake42.jpg

A meat layer.


View attachment chilibake44.jpg

A cheese layer.


View attachment chilibake45.jpg

All full to the top. I used 4 tortillas.


View attachment chilibake48.jpg

I topped it with the grated cheddar and some grated pepper jack cheese.


View attachment chilibake50.jpg

It baked 50 minutes (uncovered) and came out all bubbly and steamy! Time to plate it!
​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2007)

View attachment chilibake49.jpg

I sliced up some fresh avocado.


View attachment chilibake57.jpg

Here is the casserole with 2 servings missing. I had let it cool for 15 minutes to make cutting through easier (thanks for the tip, Friday!) but it was still pretty gooey and runny (due to the WAY TOO MUCH CHEESE factor).


View attachment chilibake51.jpg

Here it is plated, with some sour cream and avocado.


View attachment chilibake54.jpg

Here it is...zooming in for a closeup. Why not zoom in more....?


View attachment chilibake55.jpg

OK, here's the money shot. Total food porn. Want a taste?​

Next time I will add more spices (I went light for Nancy.) And I might add some beans. And less cheese - and better cheese. And more onions and peppers, I think. Oh, and fresh garlic - I was out. I put in garlic powder (I forgot to mention it above). 

It's a great recipe and a fun one to use as a base, and you can make your own variations. The cool thing is the tortillas end up so soft and tender. A really great dish!!

oh - by the way - it tasted even better tonight - the day after.

I hope you liked the step by step. Thanks again to Friday for the inspiration!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 21, 2007)

Way, Way, W-A-Y, Cool! :eat2: Oh Boy, gotta make some'a that!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 22, 2007)

YUM YUM YUM 

Looks great SVS (and Friday)

but I disagree about the cheese. there is never too much cheese.:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 22, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> YUM YUM YUM
> ...but I disagree about the cheese. there is never too much cheese.:eat2:



I've thought that all my life. But maybe it was because it wasn't a good quality cheese? I don't know. 

By the second night I loved it, so maybe the cheese wasn't the issue first night?

Maybe we are right...can't have too much cheese? LOL


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 23, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I've thought that all my life. But maybe it was because it wasn't a good quality cheese? I don't know.
> 
> By the second night I loved it, so maybe the cheese wasn't the issue first night?
> 
> Maybe we are right...can't have too much cheese? LOL



oooh that looks SO nice! I get fed up with pasta and lasagne, so this is a really nice alternative. Id go lighter on the cheese too. Do you think it would be better when I make it, to sit it until the following night's dinner time, then cut a portion, plate it and reheat like that? I think almost everything in life is so much better the next day! Thanks for posting all those nice pics, Im ravenous now!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 23, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> oooh that looks SO nice! I get fed up with pasta and lasagne, so this is a really nice alternative. Id go lighter on the cheese too. Do you think it would be better when I make it, to sit it until the following night's dinner time, then cut a portion, plate it and reheat like that? I think almost everything in life is so much better the next day! Thanks for posting all those nice pics, Im ravenous now!



Yes, if you have the self control, I would wait. It really was better. Maybe Friday should weigh in on this, since she makes it regularly.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 16, 2007)

You can google and find similar recipes, usually under Mini Cherry Pies. I would not call these things pies, and they are not biscuits. I am pretty sure I got the recipe from a potluck somewhere. If you want to make your very own Cherry Things - follow along! 


This is everything you will need (and an oven mitt, possibly a spoon, and definitely a can opener)







small muffin pan
can of big biscuits
can of cherries or cherry pie filling
3/4 cup flour
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1 stick very cold butter
handful of pecans or walnuts (guess you could use almonds)
non-stick cooking spray

The most difficult part - pop the can of biscuits- split each in half, and press flat - a little flour helps with this.






Spray your muffin pan with pam or equivalent, and then press the biscuit rounds into the cups 






With the flour, brown sugar, butter, and nuts, cut together until it is coarse crumbs. 

Fill each little cup with cherries, or cherry pie filing, then top with crumb topping.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 16, 2007)

Bake at 350 degrees until they look like this! 15-20 mins 

















These really are better the second day, work great in a picnic basket, or for a potluck. I like them because it makes 16 of them  . Substitutions are allowed except for the butter in the crumb topping.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 16, 2007)

EEEEEEEK!!!!!! These look SOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD!!!! I wonder how they would be with the frozen bing cherries I've been buying. Maybe mixed in with the canned?


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 16, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> EEEEEEEK!!!!!! These look SOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD!!!! I wonder how they would be with the frozen bing cherries I've been buying. Maybe mixed in with the canned?



I'm even thinking blueberries... Yum!


----------



## jamie (Apr 17, 2007)

Wahoo... those look delicious!! I can't wait to try them. :wubu:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 17, 2007)

EP, do you take order requests? WOW those look yummmy. I'm off to the grocery store for ingrediants.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2007)

I enlisted the help of my favorite Foodee and Master Chef, Mamma Fuzzy. 
I also used pre-cooked fresh shrimp as this was an impromptu gathering of family members, and I needed to make my Foodee Contest recipe.

In the preparation step, we noticed that transferring the shrimp from the egg white to the crumb/coconut mixure brought too much moisture and towards the end it was hard to get the coating to stick to the shrimp.

(you like my Mom's solid surface counter tops?  ) 

View attachment prep1.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2007)

I have found it easiest to use chop sticks when pan frying. Also grabbing these little critters by the tail kept the breading from coming off. 

View attachment cooking1.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2007)

We ate these plain, with steamed rice and veggies. :smitten:

View attachment table1.jpg


Another Closeup? 
View attachment dish2.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 21, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> We ate these plain, with steamed rice and veggies. :smitten:
> 
> View attachment 18628
> 
> ...



*drooooooooool*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 21, 2007)

Fuzzy, that closeup pic did me in!! That looks wonderful.


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 27, 2007)

So, I have a new favorite website. This site has movies of people making things and it shows how everything should look step by step, and shows you every pan you need (of course you're allowed to improvise ) but it also gives you a text instruction sheet as well.


http://www.videojug.com/tag/food-recipes

There are also instructions for "how to give a good manly hug" and things of that nature... if you're bored.


----------



## panhype (Apr 28, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Nancy helped me grate the cheese. Next time I would get a much better quality cheese. This was an inexpensive NY Cheddar. No skimping next time!
> ​



Well.. i've found that using the right cheese does matter a lot. F. ex. when making lasagne my choice is young Gouda, one of the cheapest kinds of cheese they're selling here but its distinctive flavor is just perfect in this case.

Also: In case you have the option i would buy cheese they cut off the big piece in the shop. And not factory packaged cheese. At least here that makes a big difference again.

But these chili stacks are looking so wonderful... getting hungry now :eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 28, 2007)

Can I just say I love this thread?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 29, 2007)

panhype said:


> Well.. i've found that using the right cheese does matter a lot. F. ex. when making lasagne my choice is young Gouda, one of the cheapest kinds of cheese they're selling here but its distinctive flavor is just perfect in this case.
> 
> Also: In case you have the option i would buy cheese they cut off the big piece in the shop. And not factory packaged cheese. At least here that makes a big difference again.
> 
> But these chili stacks are looking so wonderful... getting hungry now :eat2:



You're right - the correct cheese makes a big difference! I think that's a great idea to have them cut the piece for me at the shop. Thanks!


----------



## panhype (Apr 30, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> You're right - the correct cheese makes a big difference! I think that's a great idea to have them cut the piece for me at the shop. Thanks!



BTW: to take that even further - when making something with various layers (like lasagne): for the lower layers i use slices of cheese and only on top i add grated cheese. Saying that cause i know what a pain it is to grate such a huge amount of cheese.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 1, 2007)

panhype said:


> BTW: to take that even further - when making something with various layers (like lasagne): for the lower layers i use slices of cheese and only on top i add grated cheese. Saying that cause i know what a pain it is to grate such a huge amount of cheese.



I do the same! I slice the cheese thickly, and layer it.


----------



## Friday (May 1, 2007)

Damn, this is the problem with threads you haven't posted in. You lose track!



Ruby Ripples said:


> oooh that looks SO nice! I get fed up with pasta and lasagne, so this is a really nice alternative. Id go lighter on the cheese too. Do you think it would be better when I make it, to sit it until the following night's dinner time, then cut a portion, plate it and reheat like that? I think almost everything in life is so much better the next day! Thanks for posting all those nice pics, Im ravenous now!





SVS said:


> Yes, if you have the self control, I would wait. It really was better. Maybe Friday should weigh in on this, since she makes it regularly.



I only just saw this. Yeah Randi, it probably does taste better but we've never even tried waiting. No self control.  We use a local cheddar called Tillamook that they make down Rainyday's way. It's excellent. I use the same dish you did when I'm taking it somewhere because it looks nice.

Looking at those 'Cherry things' as EP calls them is making a mess of my key board. I'm not a cherry fan except for fresh but I'll make some for Mr. Friday. He'll think that he died and went to Heaven. Do you think EP that I could use a couple of teaspoons of raspberry jam in a couple for me? I'll bet apple pie filling would be delicious too, especially with that crumb topping.


----------



## Friday (May 1, 2007)

> Saying that cause i know what a pain it is to grate such a huge amount of cheese.



I cheat. The pre-shredded Tillamook from Costco is actually cheaper per lb than the solid block. The mozzarella and jack are a little more expensive but worth buying pre-shredded if you're going to be using it in any quantity.

I cooked for my own wedding reception/party which didn't take place until four weeks after the out of town wedding. Among other things I made four steam table size pans of chili stacks. They weighed probably 15lbs apiece. I'd have been crippled if I grated all that! :blink: Plus I'm lazy.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 1, 2007)

Friday said:


> looks nice.
> 
> Looking at those 'Cherry things' as EP calls them is making a mess of my key board. I'm not a cherry fan except for fresh but I'll make some for Mr. Friday. He'll think that he died and went to Heaven. Do you think EP that I could use a couple of teaspoons of raspberry jam in a couple for me? I'll bet apple pie filling would be delicious too, especially with that crumb topping.


 
Fill them with anything! I've even done sausage and cheese, (skipped the crumb topping though).... anything in a biscuit tastes better.


----------



## Friday (May 1, 2007)

Oh geez, sausage and cheese? I need a panty change.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2007)

I used Mrs. Fuzzy as my demostration chef. Such beautiful hands can beat the 8 eggs. 

View attachment beateggs.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2007)

Add 1 cup flour, and 1 cup milk. 

View attachment flour.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2007)

Preheat oven to 400, and melt 1/2 cube butter in metal cake pan (or glass Pyrex) (notice our name on the bottom of the pan. It was sandblasted into the bottom, backwards. When we make dinner for a family, or for potluck, this is how we get our pan back.  ) 

View attachment butter.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2007)

Pour ingredients into pan (like cake batter) 

View attachment pour.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2007)

Bake at 400 for Twenty minutes. No peeking! The sides will get very high and curl at the edges. 

View attachment baked.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2007)

Serve hot, like pancakes with syrup or fruit topping. 

View attachment done.jpg


View attachment suggest.jpg


----------



## jamie (May 16, 2007)

I dunno what is prettier...those "pancakes" or Mrs. Fuzzy


----------



## out.of.habit (May 16, 2007)

jamie said:


> I dunno what is prettier...those "pancakes" or Mrs. Fuzzy



Ditto that. She's beautiful.


----------



## MissToodles (May 17, 2007)

I only have skim (yuck) milk in the fridge right now. I wonder if the recipe will still work? Great to see your lovely other half, fuzzy!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2007)

Fuzz Fuzz Fuzz! And Mrs. Fuzz! That looks marvelous!

No one has mentioned the taters. Homemade?

You know I might need to go directly to the craving thread now. 

OK, pretend I did. I AM CRAVING THIS NOW!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Fuzz Fuzz Fuzz! And Mrs. Fuzz! That looks marvelous!
> 
> No one has mentioned the taters. Homemade?
> 
> ...



Yep, home-shredded hashbrown fried taters with cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 17, 2007)

jamie said:


> I dunno what is prettier...those "pancakes" or Mrs. Fuzzy



I might be slightly biased toward Mrs. Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 17, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Ditto that. She's beautiful.



Thank you.  I think so too!


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 18, 2007)

2 cups crushed chocolate Wafers  1 box of Famous Chocolate Wafers
3/4 cup plus 1 Tbsp. sugar, divided
6 Tbsp. butter or margarine, melted
4 pkg. (8 oz. each) cream cheese, softened
2 Tbsp. flour
2 Tbsp. milk
1 cup sour cream
4 eggs
2 pkg. (6-serving size each) chocolate Flavor Instant Pudding & Pie Filling
whipped cream
Baking Chocolate (for making Chocolate shavings)


PREHEAT oven to 325°F if using a silver 9-inch springform pan (or to 300°F if using a dark nonstick 9-inch springform pan). 
Mix wafer crumbs, 1 Tbsp. of the sugar and the butter; press firmly onto bottom of pan. 





Bake 10 minutes.




BEAT cream cheese, remaining 3/4 cup sugar, flour and milk in large bowl with electric mixer on medium speed until well blended. 




Add sour cream; mix well.




Add eggs, 1 at a time, mixing on low speed after each addition just until blended. (note - 4 eggs, but only 1 photo  )




Stir in dry pudding mixes until well blended. Batter gets very stiff. 





Bake 1 hour 5 minutes and turn oven off completely, allow cake to complete cooking in oven, approximately 45 minutes. 





Refrigerate 4 hours or overnight.
Run knife or metal spatula around rim of pan to loosen cake; remove rim of pan when ready to serve. 

Top cheesecake with whipped cream and chocolate shavings just before serving. 






Store leftover cheesecake in refrigerator.


----------



## panhype (May 18, 2007)

H.....a !! Love how the ends are pointing to each other on the last pic  Do you send me now one piece of this delicious looking cake :eat2: ??


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 18, 2007)

Kimberligh, this one syllable keeps running through my head.


Wow.



Wow.



Wow.



Sometimes there is a variation:


Now.


Seriously, though, that looks incredible.


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 18, 2007)

That cheesecake looks AWESOME. *drools*
Me wants some....badly.
Stacey


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2007)

Prep your veggies! 

View attachment prep.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2007)

Chop them 'maters! 

View attachment chop.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2007)

Mix it up! 

View attachment mix.jpg


View attachment mixall.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2007)

And serve (on patriotic plates!) 

View attachment serve.jpg


----------



## cactopus (Jul 15, 2007)

Serves: One (Princess)








I like a little file on top for garnish 




[/QUOTE]

Looks tasty... did you use white pepper too?

Andrew


----------



## cactopus (Jul 16, 2007)

Recipe for Indian Cauliflower with Sweet Corn

Exact recipe quoted first:
*Gobi Aur Makki Kay Daney (Cauliflower Cooked With Sweetcorn)

This can be served as a side dish or on its own with corn tortillas. In the north of India, where corn grows in abundance, a great many breads are made from corn. Instead of tortillas we eat corn papads, better known in the UK as papadums.

Ingredients:
200 g fresh or thawed frozen sweetcorn
1 tsp cumin seeds
2 tsp coriander seeds
3 tbsp oil
1 onion, chopped
1 tbsp Ginger/Garlic Paste
2 green chillies, chopped
1 small cauliflower, divided into small florets
2 tomatoes, chopped
2-3 heaped tbsp Greek-style yoghurt
2 tbsp chopped fresh coriander
salt

If you are using fresh sweetcorn, cook it in boiling salted water until tender, then drain and set aside.

Lightly roast the cumin and coriander seeds in a small dry frying pan, then crush them in a mortar.

Heat the oil in a pan, add the onion and sauté lightly over medium heat until just about to brown. Add the ginger/garlic paste and green chillies and sauté for 2 minutes, then stir in the crushed coriander and cumin and sauté for a minute or two longer. Add the sweetcorn and cook for a minute, then stir in the cauliflower florets and sauté for a further 4-5 minutes. Put in a half a cup of water and some salt and simmer until the cauliflower is half cooked. Do not overcook. Add the tomatoes and cook for a minute or two.

When the cauliflower is just tender, beat the yoghurt with a fork or a small whisk until smooth and add to the mixture. Simmer uncovered for 4-5 minutes, until you have a rick, creamy-looking sauce. Check the seasoning, sprinkle in the fresh coriander and serve.

Variation
Garnish with shredded green or red chilli and ginger. If you have some browned onions set aside, these will also add a great touch. Coarsely chopped roasted unsalted peanuts may be mixed with the coriander for extra flavour.*

Now pics:
Get 200 g of frozen corn:




Thaw and set aside:




Toast the Coriander seeds... and cumin if you have no toasted cumin. I already had a container:




Place in a mortar:




Pulverize!


----------



## cactopus (Jul 16, 2007)

Chop one onion:




The recipe calls for 3 tbsp oil. I use Indian browned butter called ghee. It has a delightful nutty flavor:




Heat until a haze appears:




Add the chopped onions and sauté over medium heat until they are just about to brown. They should look like this:




The recipe calls for ginger/garlic paste. If you make it fresh, you combine equal parts with a little bit of oil and blend. Don't use olive oil. I personally was lazy and used these goodies in equal amounts:




Yep:




Add:


----------



## cactopus (Jul 16, 2007)

Get two of these jewels:





Chop:





Add to the onions and sauté two minutes:





Stir in the crushed coriander and cumin:





Sauté 1-2 minutes:





Add corn:





Sauté 1 minute:





Prep and chop your cauliflower. I have exluded the fact that mine had some spots on it which I trimmed. Add:


----------



## cactopus (Jul 16, 2007)

Add 1/2 cup of water and about a teaspoon of salt. <Alton Brown>Always Kosher</Alton Brown>. Simmer until cauliflower is half cooked. Don't overcook:





Chop and add two tomatoes. Cook 1-2 minutes:





Get some Greek-style yogurt (whole milk not nonfat). Put 3 heaping tablespoons in a cup and beat it creamy:





When the cauliflower is tender add the yogurt:





Simmer uncovered 4-5 minutes until you have a rich creamy-looking sauce:





Check the seasoning, top with 2 tbsp chopped cilantro (fresh coriander), and serve. (I pulled the cauliflower out and boiled the sauce down quite a bit because it was too watery):


----------



## cactopus (Jul 16, 2007)

<Luda>And another one...</Luda> (made the same night). This is my favorite recipe from the same book and I make this recipe often.

Exact quoted recipe:
*Aloo Ki Subzee (Spiced Potatoes)

Potatoes are a great favourite in India and are cooked in a variety of ways. This recipe is very simple and easy to follow.

Ingredients:
oil for frying
1/2 tsp mustard seeds
1 tsp cumin seeds
8-10 curry leaves
1/4 tsp asafoetida
2 long green chillies, cut into 2-3 pieces each
400 g onions, finely sliced
750 g potatoes, peeled and diced
1/2 tsp ground turmeric
1/2 tsp chilli powder
1 tsp ground coriander
1/2 tsp ground cumin
250 g tomatoes, chopped
1 tbsp chopped fresh coriander
salt

Heat a layer of oil in a large, heavy-based pan until it forms a haze. Add the mustard seeds, cumin seeds, curry leaves, asafoetida and green chillies and cook until the mustard seeds stop crackling. Add the onions and sauté until softened but not coloured, then add the potatoes. Sauté until the potatoes are evenly coated in the oil and spices, then stir in the ground spices, some salt and enough water to just about half cover the potatoes. Cover the pan with a tight-fitting lid and simmer on a low heat, stirring from time to time so the potatoes cook evenly. When the potatoes are almost done, add the tomatoes. Cook uncovered until the potatoes are tender and the sauce has thickened. Check the seasoning, stir in the coriander and serve.

Variation
You could also mix in some green peas at the end for a colourful finish.*

Start the spice mix with black mustard seeds 1/2 tsp:





1 tsp cumin seeds:





8-10 curry leaves. Buy these in an Indian grocery. They have nothing to do with curry powder. Keep them in the freezer:





1/4 tsp asafoetida (hing powder):





2 long green chiles. I have deseeded and de-veined them because I didn't want so much heat tonight. Cut into 2-3 pieces:


----------



## cactopus (Jul 16, 2007)

In my trusty wok (It's great for making this recipe) I have put 2-3 tbsp of ghee. This is the last in the jar:





Heat until it forms a haze:





Add the spices and chiles and sauté until the mustard seeds stop crackling:





Add 400g of finely sliced onions:





Sauté until softened but not colored:





Take 750 g potatoes:





Dice them add them and sauté until they are evenly coated with spices. If you dice ahead of time, keep them under water to prevent them from turning brown:


----------



## cactopus (Jul 16, 2007)

Prepare the ground spice mixture by starting with 1/2 tsp ground turmeric. Careful!.... this stuff stains. For added fun when cleaning up spray it with 409 spray... turns blood red:





1/2 tsp chile powder. This is not the pre-done stuff in the McCormick jar which has other spices in it. This is ground Anaheim chiles. You can use any ground dried red chile up to and including cayenne, but you might lose the top of your head:





1 tsp ground coriander:





1/2 tsp ground cumin:





Mix:


----------



## cactopus (Jul 16, 2007)

Just before adding, I added 1 tsp of kosher salt:





Stir... <Emeril>oh yeah baby... look at that nice yellow color. We're really cooking here.</Emeril>:





Add just enough water to half cover the potatoes. Please err on the side of too little water. The tomatoes themselves will add liquid:





Cover tightly and simmer for 15 minutes or so until the potatoes are almost done:





Add 250 g chopped tomatoes and cook uncovered until the sauce thickens. I like to overcook mine a bit until it's very thick and the potatoes are very tender:





Remove the curry leaves, top with 1 tbsp of fresh cilantro (chopped coriander), and serve:





I enjoyed both with few glasses of homemade cherry lambic-style beer:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 17, 2007)

Holy moly, Cactopus! This made my head spin (in a GOOD way!)

I need to recover.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyway - sometime every summer, I make a big batch of pesto - today was the day. For your viewing pleasure - pesto, Cuisinart style.

Ingredients:

2 cups of basil leaves _Wash the basil well and spin dry in a salad spinner. _
1/2 cup of extra-virgin olive oil _plus 1 tablespoon or so as needed for texture
_8 Garlic cloves, peeled
1/2 cup of pine nuts or shelled walnuts
1 teaspoon of salt
1 teaspoon of freshly-ground black pepper
1 cup of grated Parmesan cheese 


10 Things to do with Pesto:

1. Toss with any pasta and a little parmesean cheese for a tasty side dish.
2. Smear on tomato slices and serve with fresh mozzarella as an appetizer.
3. Serve as a dip with slices of Italian bread, cherry tomatoes and zucchini spears.
4. Stuff under chicken or turkey breast skin before baking. 
5. Use as a layer of lasagna.
6. Spread on pizza dough, top with sundried tomatoes and mozzarella. Pesto pizza!!!
7. Stuff in slits in a pork or beef roast.
8. Mix with ricotta cheese, 2 eggs and a bit of parmesean and stuff mixture into cooked jumbo shells. Top with red sauce and cheese, bake.
9. Swirl a tablespoon into gazpacho.
10. Blend with butter and top slices of crusty bread then broil. 

View attachment 1.ingredients.JPG


View attachment 2.basil and oil chopped.JPG


View attachment 3.garlic, nuts,spices.JPG


View attachment 4.parmesean.JPG


View attachment 5.finished.JPG


----------



## Brandi (Jul 22, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> Anyway - sometime every summer, I make a big batch of pesto - today was the day. For your viewing pleasure - pesto, Cuisinart style.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...



11. Mix it with sour cream or plain yoghurt for a dip!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 23, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> Anyway - sometime every summer, I make a big batch of pesto - today was the day. For your viewing pleasure - pesto, Cuisinart style...



Kimberleigh that is some beyooootiful step-by-step!! Love it!


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 23, 2007)

To answer your title quiz: A Fish Called Wanda.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 23, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> To answer your title quiz: A Fish Called Wanda.



Close. John Cleese is the common denominator.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Aug 31, 2007)

Well I had planned on taking pictures of the process, BUT my camera gave me the dredded "battery depleted' message. So I decided to grab my video camera and made a video and popped up on You Tube instead.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVHi4m6zhJY
Hope you enjoy...
Stacey


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 31, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> Well I had planned on taking pictures of the process, BUT my camera gave me the dredded "battery depleted' message. So I decided to grab my video camera and made a video and popped up on You Tube instead.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVHi4m6zhJY
> Hope you enjoy...
> Stacey



OK I loved that video!! And I want to lick the spoon! And the bowl. Oh heck, gimme like a dozen of those things, please!

Someday you'll have to teach me how to get a video up on youtube!


----------



## KerrieKat (Sep 2, 2007)

My favorite food blog. I've tried several of her recipes and they are soooooo good.

http://www.thepioneerwomancooks.com/the_pioneer_woman_cooks/2007/06/the_best_lasagn.html


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 5, 2007)

KerrieKat said:


> My favorite food blog. I've tried several of her recipes and they are soooooo good.
> 
> http://www.thepioneerwomancooks.com/the_pioneer_woman_cooks/2007/06/the_best_lasagn.html



If she wasn't already married, *I'd* marry her for some of that lasagna! I love the pics and her style of writing. I'll be going back for more.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi all.

I've really gotten into OAMC *Once a month cooking* I've made several recipes and thought I'd share a few with you.


I give you.... Meatballs and Spaghetti Sauce.


First, we'll start with the meatballs

The cast of characters
2 lbs lean ground beef 
8-10 slices white bread, broken into small 1/2 inch pieces (or you can use rolls or any stale bread you have and want to use up) 
2 eggs, slightly beaten 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder (or to taste) 
1 teaspoon italian seasoning (or to taste) 
2 teaspoons parsley flakes (or to taste) 
1/4-1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese (or Locatelli) 
1-2 teaspoon salt 
1/4-1/2 teaspoon black pepper 

View attachment 30478


Combine everything but the eggs and bread into a large bowl
View attachment 30479


Next add the bread *I didn't make my pieces small enough and the eggs*
View attachment 30480


Get your hands in there and combine all the ingrediants.
View attachment 30481

Now, this is where OAMC comes in. Roll out the meatballs and place them on a cookie sheet. Place them in the freezer for 20 minutes to flash freeze them. This will let you place them in freezer bags without such a huge mess.

I saved out a dozen or so to cook in the sauce
View attachment 30482


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2007)

Heat a skillet with a teaspoon of olive oil and fry the meatballs. You could also bake these on a pan with a rack so the grease drips away from the meat
View attachment 30483


Brown both sides, but don't worry about cooking thru. These will simmer in the sauce for a few hours and be yummy good
View attachment 30484


Once browned, place them on a paper towel to drain
View attachment 30485


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2007)

Now for the sauce!!

The cast of characters for this act:
2 (28 ounce) cans crushed tomatoes 
1 (28 ounce) can tomato puree 
1 (6 ounce) can tomato paste 
1 tablespoon sugar 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
1 teaspoon italian seasoning 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 tablespoon parsley 
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese or romano cheese 
2 onions, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, chopped 
View attachment 30486

Combine all the tomato products plus a 28 ounce can of water into a large pot or dutch oven. Bring to a boil and reduce to a simmer. I have an electric range and put it on 2 to simmer.

View attachment 30487


Combine all the dry ingredients, along with the cheese into a bowl. View attachment 30488

Once you've turned the sauce down, add the contents to the sauce and continue to simmer

View attachment 30489

Dice onion and garlic
View attachment 30490


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2007)

Now, for probably the most important step. Remember that skillet that you cooked the meatballs in? Well, now you're going to sautee the onions and garlic in that same pan..allowing them to soak up the yummy goodness of the meat drippings!
View attachment 30491


Cook them until they are nice and golden
View attachment 30492

Remove the pan from the heat and add 1/2 a cup of water to the skillet and then pour everything into the pot. This is when I add the meatballs. Simmer for 2 hours
View attachment 30493


When there was an hour left in simmering time..I added a pound of sliced mushrooms
View attachment 30495


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't have a picture of the finished product because I am a dork..lol

I ladled some into freezer bags..made sure to get most of the air out..laid them flat and put them in the freezer. It was really, really good and totally worth the time


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 11, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I don't have a picture of the finished product because I am a dork..lol
> 
> I ladled some into freezer bags..made sure to get most of the air out..laid them flat and put them in the freezer. It was really, really good and totally worth the time



OMG! lol...I was so into these pics...the build up...waiting for the climax. And...ARGH! hehehehehehe

Looks good. I just might have to make this myself tonight if I want the release um...I mean the meal


----------



## Brandi (Nov 11, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> OMG! lol...I was so into these pics...the build up...waiting for the climax. And...ARGH! hehehehehehe
> 
> Looks good. I just might have to make this myself tonight if I want the release um...I mean the meal



You are so bad! lmao!

But now I'm making pasta with meat sauce for dinner lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2008)

Okay, I finally made something that seemed worthy of this thread - and since I'd never tried to make it before, it was daring! 

Sausage parmesan risotto (although I never ended up adding the parm)

Here's a recipe that is basically what I'm doing: 

5 T butter
1/2 lb sweet Italian sausage, crumbled
1 medium onion, finely chopped
2 cups Arborio rice
salt and pepper
5 to 6 cups chicken broth heated
Grated parm. cheese - added to taste when done - can use fresh or the dried/spaghetti topping variety - up to you.

Cook the onion and butter in the bottom of a large pan (I used a soup kettle) until the onions are clear/soft - not browned. 

Add sausage and brown.

Add the rice and stir until well coated with the butter mixture, continue cooking for a few minutes - it will possibly crackle a bit, that's fine - just heat it up.

Season lightly with salt and pepper. Pour on a ladleful of hot chicken broth, cooking over medium-high heat stirring frequently. When broth has been absorbed, add another ladleful. Continue in this way till all the broth has been used up, about 20 to 25 minutes. Sample the rice after it has cooked for 20 minutes, if you feel it needs more cooking add more liquid and continue to cook to your taste. 

So, here we go!

First, everything I needed to get started!
View attachment P1040141.jpg



Chopped onions
View attachment P1040142.jpg


Onions and butter in the big pan
View attachment P1040144.jpg


The sausage meat - I had the butcher take them out of the casings to make things easier on me - I HATE removing meat from casings. I used sweet italian chicken sausage, less fat for my restrictions.
View attachment P1040145.jpg


Sausage added to the pan - chopping up and browning (again, not a fan of this part... labor intensive to get it all chopped up)
View attachment P1040147.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2008)

Continuing on.... 


Sausage browning up, finally chunked up!
View attachment P1040148.jpg


While the sausage is cooking, the broth is in another pan on the back burner and warming up
View attachment P1040149.jpg



Two cups of the arborio rice added in
View attachment P1040153.jpg



After cooking the rice in the sausage and onion mixture for a few, I added the first ladles of broth (I started with two, one didn't seem to make a dent)
View attachment P1040155.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2008)

And the rest!


So, since the process from here on out is repetitive, here's just a couple of the run down - you add broth, then you get thickened, and you keep doing that over and over - these two pics show the broth then thickened stage
View attachment P1040159.jpg

View attachment P1040160.jpg


When I got to the end, there was about 3 ladles of broth left, and the rice was doing well. It was no longer crunchy, but still too crunchy for what I was after. I turned the heat down a bit, added in the rest of the broth and left it for about 10-15 mins, it soaked up the rest! Here is the "remainder of broth added" view - and then the end result!

View attachment P1040162.jpg

View attachment P1040163.jpg


Very good, glad I made it. Sort of a lot of work, but I already put it in containers. One I'll freeze, one is for lunch tomorrow, and there's a small one left for the fridge. I'll have it for dinner in the next few days. I think next time I'll probably skip the sausage. It's VERY good with it, but I think for just eating it as a side dish with other meats, I'd rather just have the risotto on its own.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 10, 2008)

woo hoo! Thanks for taking the time and trouble to do the pics (like the risotto wasn't enough work on its own!)

It looks great. I bet it tastes even better tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2010)

*bump* .....................


----------



## HottiMegan (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this Fuzzy. I love this thread! I can't eat most of the stuff on this thread but i can adjust it to be vegetarian with stuff i keep around. I'll have to do a spring/summer roll post sometime soon.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 12, 2010)

Umm..bump! lol


Faux Fried Rice! So flipping yummy!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 12, 2010)

Stuffed Zucchini





















































This was super yummy.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 12, 2010)

Holy Moley that looks delicious


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 13, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> Holy Moley that looks delicious



Thanks! They both turned out really well. I use that same stuffing mix to stuff mushrooms and they are super good!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 13, 2010)

Both dishes look amazing!! Really delicious.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 13, 2010)

I think I'd like cauliflower like that...cool. Thanks!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Ladies. That cauliflower recipe is out of this world. I have tried using it in twice baked "potato" casserole and haven't gotten it tweaked enough.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 4, 2011)

Chicken and Mushroom Soup!

The original recipe can be found here. I've worked on this soup and have gotten it to where I like it!

4 slices bacon-diced
3 chicken breasts- cubed
8 oz sliced mushrooms-chopped
1 onion diced
1 cup diced red, orange or yellow bell pepper-diced
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped carrots
3 garlic cloves minced
1 pint of heavy cream
48 oz of chicken broth
4 cups of water-will depend on your pot
1TBSP chicken base
1/2 tsp crushed red pepper flakes
1 1/2 tsp thyme
1 1/2 tsp Italian Seasoning
1 tsp Rosemary
Salt
Pepper


















Add bacon to a heated, dry dutch oven or any other heavy bottom pan. We want to render the fat..so cook it low and slow. Once crispy, remove to a paper towel to drain.












Now see this...this is yummy deliciousness. There's about a tablespoon of bacon fat here and we are going to use it. Now, feel free to pour it off it you desire..but why would you? It's BACON! The veggies are going to pick up all that goodness off the bottom of the pan!






Now, you are going to add the onions, celery, carrots and bell peppers-my bell peppers were in the freezer...that's why they had some crystals on them! Make sure to season with salt and pepper! You're going to cook these veggies for about 8 minutes on medium heat. You want to sweat the veggies without much browning!












Add the garlic and cook until you can smell it..about 30 seconds to a minute! Now, add the mushrooms, more salt and pepper. Again, cook these between 8 and 10 minutes. You want the mushrooms to give off all their liquid.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 4, 2011)

Move the veggies to the side to create a well in the middle of your pan. Add the chicken *make sure to season the chicken with salt and pepper* Let brown on first side and then stir to combine.







Add seasonings, chicken broth and enough water to bring the liquid amount to about 2 inches below the top of your pot. Cover and simmer on medium low heat for 20 minutes.











After 20 minutes, check for seasoning. I normally have to add salt. Now, pour cream into a bowl. Add a ladle of the soup to the cream, stir to combine and continue adding two more ladles to the cream.






Add bowl of cream into soup. Turn soup to low and simmer for 30 minutes. Do not boil this soup!






Now, you can add the bacon at this point..I like the flavor..or you can save it to garnish!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 5, 2011)

You had me at heavy cream!

Want.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 5, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> You had me at heavy cream!
> 
> Want.



You know..I normally add a whole quart...I backed off last night. I prefer mine with more cream!


----------

